# Coincidence?



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

A few months ago we bought a cockerel. We deliberately bought him from far away from here and chose a bird that looks nothing like what we have seen locally. All of a sudden this little chap turns up - I'd never seen it before yesterday and now it's hanging out with our pullets.

Coincidence, or could it (first pic) be the first decendent of our cockerel (second pic) in this area?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would that mean he's been visiting other ladies on other properties? 

He's got a look like "go ahead, make my day."


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

He started out practicing on our muscovies but was seen getting frisky with our neighbours’ hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The youngster does look like a Minnie Me. He even has the black feathers in his tail.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

He’s got the same “frostbite” comb too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's got to be a son. Since you said there are none in the village that looks like your boy.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Unless this is a colour pattern that pops up occasionally. I’ll try to track down the owner and see what they think.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, that color pattern is what I was thinking about. If you post some good close-ups I could figure out what the game cross would be called here. But, I'm sure your local folk have names and nicknames for all your local Jungle Fowl crosses. I find it fascinating.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Biring said:


> A few months ago we bought a cockerel. We deliberately bought him from far away from here and chose a bird that looks nothing like what we have seen locally. All of a sudden this little chap turns up - I'd never seen it before yesterday and now it's hanging out with our pullets.
> 
> Coincidence, or could it (first pic) be the first decendent of our cockerel (second pic) in this area?


Certainly could be. Are there feral chickens there? Feral chickens are getting to be a problem in some U.S. areas.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

We have wild chickens here (red junglefowl) but I’ve never heard of feral chickens. Almost all of our neighbours keep a few hens so there are always hens and chicks running around everywhere.


----------



## BarbaraR (Jun 28, 2015)

It sort of looks like Icelandic (a land race breed) to me. But those legs!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, the station would fit the Oxford model.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's an interesting point because some of the Icelandic countries imported tropical Games around four hundred years ago. That's how the Svart Honas became cold tolerant.


----------

